# 2018 ECLSTS MultiClub Modular Layout



## NYC Buff (Sep 21, 2008)

The Del Oro Pacific Garden Railroad Club has a very large modular layout. It has been displayed at numerous locations on the West Coast. It has received considerable praise for its size and quality.

To the best of my knowledge, nothing of this size has ever been attempted on the East Coast. There are a number of clubs that participate regularly at the ECLSTS in York. The ECLSTS would be an ideal venue for an attempt to set a record for the number of modules and extent of run that could possibly be entered in the Guiness Book of World Records.

An attempt of this sort could easily create a circumstance for cooperation and interaction among participants that would have a lasting positive effect on "G Scale" Model Railroading. 

An attempt of this sort has many logistical and administrative difficulties. None are insurmountable.

Could and would any interested parties respond with ideas and suggestions.

Thank you,

NYC Buff


----------



## rpc53 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sounds like a great idea. I'm not a member of any club but would be willing to build and contribute a module or more if this goes somewhere.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Many years ago several clubs did get together at the ECLSTS and tied many modules together.
I remember seeing 10 egg liners running on this track with motion sensors to keep them from colliding.


----------



## NYC Buff (Sep 21, 2008)

Dan, thank you very much for your note regarding the ECLSTS having a pooled modular layout! Do you recollect the year and the participating clubs? That would be invaluable information for me. rpc53, thank you for your offer of assistance with modules. 

I will have further information to divulge by 1st June this year. I would certainly appreciate further input from interested parties.

Respectfully,

NYC Buff


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember that the group from New Hampshire was there and also the group from CT was there.

www.nhgrs.com/


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

NYC Buff;

I spend most of my time at the Aikenback steam tracks, but I do know that the Big Green (New Hampshire) layout has participants from New Jersey and perhaps other states. I don't know how their mainline track location standards (placement on the module, center to center, etc.) compare with those for Del Oro Pacific's, but I suppose some "transition" modules could be fabricated. You may also need to check with the company that organizes ECLSTS.










Best wishes for your endeavor,
David Meashey


----------

